# Excellent speech: Dr. Attila Danko, Global Forum On Nicotine



## Alex (8/6/15)

*Published on Jun 7, 2015*
#gfn2015 Dr. Attila Danko
Australia's war on vapour; no endgame insight
[Plenary Session 4 - Getting the regulation and policy right globally]
----
Standing ovations.



reddit: Global Forum On Nicotine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (8/6/15)

WOW, if only only more people displayed this passion...


----------



## deepest (8/6/15)

Great speech !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eyeball (8/6/15)

Give that man a Bells

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/6/15)

His choice of words ... "I have a dream", vaping is real and helps so many to quit the demon ciggie, banning vaping turns the dream into a nightmare!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkDBN (8/6/15)

Great find @Alex. That is one passionate vaper-vist. He pointed out a funny fact in the video, how in Australia they preach harm reduction on all other drugs (heroine clinics etc) and yet nicotine in its purest form is classed in the same leagues as heroine possession. They seem to have little choice left these days but to revert. 

I can only imagine being an Aussie vaper. Making do with their doublers while watching the driveway for black SUVs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

Glad I don't stay in Australia! I'd probably be in jail already...

Edit: My favorite - Ecigs = rejection of big tobacco companies, pharmaceutical companies and government control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/6/15)

Insanely good. This guy hit the nail on the head.. Catch a wake up Australia!


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

What a bunch of Wallabies they are...


----------



## cfm78910 (9/6/15)

Excellent speech!

What a backward bunch the Aussie lawmakers are. Smacks of people who no less than nothing about vaping yet they get to make the rules.


----------

